# Carbon Express Aramid KV's



## derek.wehrman (Mar 28, 2008)

I just ordered a dozen of Carbon Express Aramid KV's arrow shafts. They sound pretty impressive. Sounds like you dont have to worry about shattering arrow shafts anymore. Any one know of how they shoot and if they are all what they are hyped up to be.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Is shattering a problem? Ive never had one shatter unless I smoked a rock.


----------



## derek.wehrman (Mar 28, 2008)

I've had them shatter from missing a target and it stuck in a log then the tail hitting a branch, and I've shattered a couple hitting rocks.


----------

